# Programmer les touches de fonctions F13/14/15/16



## Ralph_ (27 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai acheté le belkin yourtype Wireless Keypad en remplacement de mon Logitech N305 dans ma volonté du tout bluetooth en attendant les améliorations du macbook dans le futur.

Bref, quoi qu'il en soit, je souhaiterai trouver une utilité aux touches F qui sont sur le dessus et pourquoi pas palier les manques du clavier d'OS X. Du coup, j'aimerai que la touche F16 représente le backspace (habitude du N305) et F14 et F15, les crochets [ et ] plutôt que d'avoir à les taper autrement.

Quelqu'un connaitrait t'il une manip à faire pour remapper ces touches?

Par avance, merci


----------



## Locke (27 Juillet 2015)

Il faut utiliser le logiciel Ukulele... http://scripts.sil.org/cms/scripts/page.php?site_id=nrsi&item_id=ukelele


----------



## Ralph_ (28 Juillet 2015)

Merci, je vais y jeter un oeil.


----------



## Locke (28 Juillet 2015)

Un petit exemple de son utilisation, j'ai mis en ligne ici et ailleurs un tuto pour changer le point d'un clavier filaire...


> *Avoir le point avec un clavier filaire numérique*
> 
> Ce n'est pas très dur avec Ukelele... http://scripts.sil.org/cms/scripts/page.php?site_id=nrsi&item_id=ukelele ...et ça marche sous Yosemite puisque je viens de tester.
> 
> ...


----------

